# Sony SLT a57



## CarLeyd (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi guyz. I feel I'm a little over my head with a Sony dslr, coming from Canon point and shoots, like the sx40 & sx50, and Cybershots. Thinking maybe I should of got a Canon dslr, but liked the speed of this Sony. I did study a lot of dslr's and choose the a57.

I'm looking for someone with this camera to help me with little things that drive me nuts, when I can't figure them out! This is my first dslr. I mostly use Program Auto, Scene or Auto. Right now the shutter button seems to be locked for some reason. I'm ready to take the shot and the shutter button won't release. I know I've pressed something unintentionally, but get frustrated not being able to fix it. On the screen itself it shows a hand (maybe with the shake symbol), a camera and a rectangle!

Thanks for anything! I have more questions later!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 22, 2013)

NOT SURE, BUT those icons "might" be telling you that the in-body Image Stabilizer system should be turned to the ON position...that is just a guess!! Sounds like the shutter has an interlock that is not allowing a shot to be taken at slow, blur-prone, or shake-prone speeds.

I think this sounds like a so-called safety feature. I would look into the camera's control menu's and see about the anti-shake system and the controls it uses.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 22, 2013)

Have you read the manual ? if you are trying to shoot in dark conditions the camera could be telling you there is not enough light, could be a problem i know the A99 i suffering from focus lock up


----------



## CarLeyd (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you. I'm working on it!


----------



## Jptex (Aug 29, 2013)

Your camera does not like to take out of focus pictures. So it will not let the shutter activate until you see the little green dot on the bottom left corner stay on constantly. If you are shooting a subject that doesn't have a lot of contrast with the space around it, the focusing software has a hard time focusing on something, so it won't let you shoot, until it sees what you see.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 29, 2013)

Its like what the others said, its a draw back from the suck auto mode. If you switched this to a different mode like A or S mode and shot in manual this would not happen. There is usually a shutter release option in the menu so it will still fire if out of focus. 

Seriously, I know this may sound cliche but, READ THE MANUAL!!!!!! Then read it again. You will do a lot of reading with your first serious camera.


----------



## Stevepwns (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, the hand that looks like its shaking doesnt go away, its telling you the camera is shaking.  As long as you hand hold it, that will appear. Dont worry about that, it serves no purpose.   Sounds like you are either to close to your subject and it wont focus, or you have turned on the timer and you arent holding the shutter button down long enough to activate the countdown.  Or for some reason it has decided to stop working.  Make sure you arent in manual focus.  Try changing it to other setting, like A,P,M.  If you are having problems in one setting but not the other, then you know you changed something in the menu.   Let us know if that helps.  Or have any other info.   Ill help the best I can too get you going.


----------

